# Chip Yates at Mojave Mile



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Brute Force said:


> Some friends of mine do timing and scoring at the Mohave Mile and told me that Chip Yates and the SWIGZ team came out to play. Here are a couple of links:
> 
> http://www.mojavemile.com/Final_Results_MMS3_2011.pdf
> 
> ...


Old news. But I had not seen those links. Thanks for posting. And it is impressive


----------

